# RMC Tokina 35-70mm f/3.5



## BKSPicture

Did a review of the RMC Tokina 35-70mm f/3.5 on my blog. 
Here are some of the test shots. 
B&W shots are analog and are taken with a Cosina CT1EX and Kodak Tmax 100
Color shots are digital and are taken with a Canon 500D.


*My review has more and hires images which can be found on my blog:* RMC Tokina 35-70mm f/3.5 Review © blog.bkspicture.com


----------



## Derrel

Background bokeh seems very slightly nervous based on these few samples. TOkina has always had pretty solid-feeling build quality. I was at my favorite pawn shot yesterday, and the sales guy showed me the classic 19-35mm Tokina. I think a lot of people today have never had the pleasure of a well-made 35mm-70mm f/3.5 zoom; the f/3.5 max aperture kept the overall size down a bit from the f/2.8 models like Nikon's 35-70 AF and AF_D f/2.8 models. On FF, 35 to 70mm is a nice walkaround lens! Semi-wide, normal, short tele, and ample lens speed with 400 or 200 film.


----------



## BKSPicture

Really good bokeh on zoom lenses is not something you see every day, but I find this one quite nice.
What one se as good is however quite personal and have seen some lenses many consider to have great bokeh where I don't execly agree.

Very true that few have even seen a well made zoom lens today.

Many thanks for the nice comment and keep snapping!


----------

